# Mane braiding with ribbons (spanish braid).



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

We are currently planning our wedding, and found this awesome venue where we can bring our dogs and horses.
So I started thinking about making Leo look fancy for the wedding pictures, and was wondering if anyone knows good tutorials for braiding the mane with different color ribbon. I was thinking one long braid along the crest of the neck, with ribbon in our two wedding colors (orange and yellow). Kind of like you sometimes see at shows on Andalusians, Lusitanos and other baroque horses.

How thick would the mane need to be for that? He has a decent amount of mane, but nowhere near the floaty hair that you sometimes see on Andalusians. Would I need to cut it before braiding? Could I braid it the night before and then just add the ribbon on the morning of the wedding? Any advice on how to make it stay up?

Here's Leo:









Here's an example of what I was thinking of:









Thanks ,
R.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My Arab has a long but fine mane and i can do a running braid in about 10 min. the braid in the pic is basically a running (french) braid just along the crest. You will want to add the ribbon as you braid, to avoid making the braid look messy. Give yourself 30-40 min. You probably will be done in half the time but its better to be finished early than late 











These might help


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

FOUND IT!
This is whats in your pic. its a double running braid (Spanish/french braid)


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> FOUND IT!
> This is whats in your pic. its a double running braid (Spanish/french braid)
> 
> How to braid and add ribbons - YouTube


Wow... it would be fantastic to do it, but my arms already scream in pain from the thought, and I am sure both my boys would not stand still for 50 minutes xD
I guess we need to train


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> FOUND IT!
> This is whats in your pic. its a double running braid (Spanish/french braid)
> 
> How to braid and add ribbons - YouTube


Nice, thanks! That's excatly what I was looking for. 
Looks like it's doable with just one braid, too. Will give it a try one of these days and see how feasible it is to do it on the morning of the wedding... (pics to follow  )


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You should do yourself a favor and just hire a braider. Give yourself one less thing to worry about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

